# 6th Annual Halloween Classic at The Gate - Cleveland, OH



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

October 24-26, 2008

It's that time of year again, this time with a twist!

The Annual Halloween Classic is now the kickoff event for the Northeast Grand Slam - a 4 race series which includes Fastcats (Toronto, Canada), 360 Speedway (Long Island, NY), and The Track (Washington, DC). 

Attached is the entry form, and details can be found at www.clevelandcarpetracing.com or www.northeastgrandslam.com

Hope you can join us!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Currently, the race is up to 195 entries for 123 drivers. 

Get yours in quick before the race fills up!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

253 entries!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> 253 entries!


legit!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

double legit.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Cool track layout, should be fast. Any idea yet what the class order will be for the heats yet? I'm running both 13.5 Rubber TC and VTA with the same car and will need enough time between classes to change out tires, motor, body mounts, and tweak the setup a bit.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

This is the initial schedule... I can only guess that the qualifiers run in the same order.

Friday:
8 AM - Doors open. Track is closed. Any circles or trim checks can be done on our mini-track.
10AM - 10PM - Practice as follows:

10:00AM - 11:00AM - Stock 12th & Sedan
11:00AM - 11:50AM - SS Rubber Sedan & WorldGT
11:50AM - 12:50PM - Pro 12th & Sedan
12:50PM - 1:20PM - Vintage TA
1:20PM - 2:20PM - Stock 12th & Sedan
2:20PM - 3:10PM - SS Rubber Sedan & WorldGT
3:10PM - 4:10PM - Pro 12th & Sedan
4:10PM - 4:40PM - Vintage TA
4:40PM - 5:40PM - Stock 12th & Sedan
5:40PM - 6:30PM - SS Rubber Sedan & WorldGT
6:30PM - 7:30PM - Pro 12th & Sedan
7:30PM - 8:00PM - Vintage TA
8:00PM - 10:00PM - Open Late Arrival Practice Only (If you run your car on the track prior to 8PM, you may not participate in Late Practice).

Saturday:
7:00AM - Doors Open. Track is closed. Any circles or trim checks can be done on our mini-track.
8:00AM - 10:45AM - Controlled Practice by heat. 3 min runs, with 2 mins between heats
11:00AM - Drivers Meeting
11:30AM - Start of 3 rounds of Qualifying. 20 minute break ONLY between Rounds 2 & 3 for Re-sort.


----------



## Andrew Knapp (Mar 10, 2008)

Good Luck To the Grand Rapids Crew


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

Stealth_RT said:


> Cool track layout, should be fast. Any idea yet what the class order will be for the heats yet? I'm running both 13.5 Rubber TC and VTA with the same car and will need enough time between classes to change out tires, motor, body mounts, and tweak the setup a bit.


Here's the initial heat setup. As always, a few names could be moved around, but the class order is solid.

Eric, in your case, you'll notice we have you in the first 13.5 Rubber heat, and the last TA heat in order to maximize your time between them. Also, you have 4 heats of 12th Pro in between, which are 8 mins each.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Cool, that should work out great. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

who won.....


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

Mike Thomas................:thumbsup:


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Results? Who did what?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.rc50.com/results/2008halloween/mains/Round5.txt

Good luck next weekend Jamie


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Good time racing. Program ran smooth as silk and the crew from the Gate was awesome. Great competition even though I did horrible. Goetz is hilarious announcing. Thanks to everybody.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm glad everyone had a good time at the race. 

Sorry I had to leave early and abruptly, but I had a football game to make. Got to my seats just 10 mins before kickoff (traffic, parking, crowds, etc).

Don't miss out on the next round of the series at Fastcats. Fantastic facility, and even better people.


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

*08 Classic, in the books ...*

*~ 08 Classic Wrap-up ~*​ 






 
Rather than posting an infinitely long message thanking everyone, I'd like to, in general, mention the few things that really made this year’s classic stand out to me. We’ll call them the *highlights*:

First, I saw a ton of new faces. Most of them carrying smiles on them, which seemed to be a departure from the general attitude of the on-road gang these days. That was an awesome thing to see after the months of planning that went into all the unique qualities of the series…

Second, the raw attendance numbers, which further support the above. It was a late ramp up (it always is), but the entry influx these last few weeks totally blew us away …

Third, the amount of racers who were able to abide by our rigorous schedule. Yes, it was grueling late on saturday, but the Classic is about racing, and it appeared that everyone came to do just that. After 112 heats were run, I could count on one hand the number of people who missed a heat. That’s an impressive crowd of racers! 

Fourth, from the bottom to the top, I saw a lot of racers going tone to tone in the mains. We had some of the best starts (on the whole) that I’ve seen at a big race… and, as always, some of the best racing. 

Lastly (for now), I saw a ton of racers (local and non) stepping up to the plate, be it as a volunteer marshal, posting the results, or silently cleaning up the facility w/o being asked. That says all the thanks in the world to us, and should to everyone present. 

In the end, the gate didn’t put a race on. We simply held a race, that the racers put on. I can’t tell you how awesome it was be part of. These are the guys that love racing, and that couldn’t have been conveyed any more clearly …

*… with great attitudes, and high intensity! :thumbsup:*







 

*Northeast Grand Slam - Current Points Standings*​ 

*Stock-12*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3061/2979365314_0e43fbbf1d_o.gif
*Pro-12*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3006/2978510261_366144bf27_o.gif
*Stock-TC*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3284/2979373504_504ab0b450_o.gif
*Pro-TC*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3016/2978512065_9b6cb451d3_o.gif
*SS-TC-Rubber*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3054/2979369998_620e562aa5_o.gif
*World GT*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3018/2978512637_5c05b0a898_o.gif​ 
We'll see you in less than two months, at the best R/C on-road facility in North America (and yes, i'm pretty confident in that claim)....









*http://www.fastcats.ca/*​


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

This year's Classic was my first and most likely my last. Don't get me wrong it was a well run event with great racers but it was also a little much for me. I was entered in VTA and qualified for the c-main only to tap a wall before the race and I snapped a arm. All weekend spent there and didn't even run a main. Looks like club racing is the ticket for me.
Anyway it was a well run event just not my thing. But i guess you well never know until you try.
Jeff K.


----------

